# Oil for 2.0t passat



## pedrodezz (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a 2006 passat 2.0t and the warning light for oil came on. From what I read this is common since its been about 7,000 miles since an oil change. I went to Autozone and picked out some Q motor oil full synthetic 5w-30 since it was a dollar less than other synthetics. Is this ok for my car?


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Oil for 2.0t passat (pedrodezz)*

Going local I would recommend Mobil 1 0W 40. Its VW approved (not sure if the one you got is) and it has gotten decent feedback by users for this motor. But honestly I dont know if any oil will be good for 7000 miles in this motor.


----------



## lupin..the..3rd (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Oil for 2.0t passat (lemansvw)*

I would NOT go 7000 miles between oil changes on the 2.0t motor. Unless you want your motor to live a very short life.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Oil for 2.0t passat (lupin..the..3rd)*

I posted a 5000mi UOA for LubroMoly 5W40 Synthoil Premium.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Oil for 2.0t passat (pedrodezz)*

Did you check your oil level at all in those 7,000 miles?


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Oil for 2.0t passat (finklejag)*

whoa 7k miles??


----------



## rods2lug (Nov 8, 2006)

I change my oil and filter every 5k mi. The owners manual only calls for oil changes every 10k mi. 

My '06 2.0T will be 4 years old end of June and I already have 125,000 miles on it.


----------



## Dpassat08 (Dec 26, 2009)

rods2lug said:


> I change my oil and filter every 5k mi. The owners manual only calls for oil changes every 10k mi.
> 
> My '06 2.0T will be 4 years old end of June and I already have 125,000 miles on it.


Nice!! Which oil have you been using? I am using Castrol Edge 5w-30 in mine but was thinking of using the approved Syntec 5w-40. Need some feedback. I drive about 55 miles a day. What you guys think?


----------



## rods2lug (Nov 8, 2006)

To be honest I don't know. I use a local mechanic for my service work and he buys his synthetic oil in a 55 gal. drus. As far as I'm concerned it really doesn't much matter which brand as long as it is done regularly with the filter. Most of my miles are highway milage. I try and run at constant speeds even though that could be 80-85 mph. If you drive aggressively or a lot of city driving oil choice may be more important. But maybe not.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

lemansvw said:


> Going local I would recommend Mobil 1 0W 40. Its VW approved (not sure if the one you got is) and it has gotten *decent feedback* by users for this motor. But honestly I dont know if any oil will be good for 7000 miles in this motor.


Everything I have read about the Mobil 0w40 is that it gets destroyed in our engine. It is a very high quality oil but when used in our FSI motor it cant take the punishment. Check out the UOA's on here and BITOG.

As for the Syntec 5w40...another choice I would steer clear from.


----------



## Dpassat08 (Dec 26, 2009)

-AKA- said:


> Everything I have read about the Mobil 0w40 is that it gets destroyed in our engine. It is a very high quality oil but when used in our FSI motor it cant take the punishment. Check out the UOA's on here and BITOG.
> 
> As for the Syntec 5w40...another choice I would steer clear from.




So, is there any oil that you would recommend to use in my TSI motor??


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

Dpassat08 said:


> So, is there any oil that you would recommend to use in my TSI motor??


You've just asked the million dollar question...

Seeing that you have the newer TSI variant of our infamous 2.0 turbo, it _should_ be a bit easier on oil than the FSI, which just destroys oil. As for what oil to use...stick with a VW502.00 approved (you may need a VW504.00 with the TSI engine, not sure) that is easy to obtain, if you are still in the warranty period. You can try the various boutique oils from online that meet the spec if money isnt an issue. I am running Valvoline Synpower 5w40 MST in my current OCI (OReillys or Napa). There is not alot of data out there on this oil but i wanted to give it a try anyways. My family is a Valvoline supporter, so I said why not. I have ran Elf Excellium LDX/NF 5w40 and Lubro Moly Synthoil HighTech 5w40 previous to this fill. I did not do any UOA's on them so I have no data to speak of.


----------

